# Crying after eating



## petercast (Nov 9, 2006)

Our Bichon/Poodle sometimes cries after eating, is this normal? does she simply need to go to the bathroom or could it it be something more serious? Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## LoveLilly (Oct 25, 2006)

Is it possible she is still hungry? maybe see if she does the same kind of cry if you hold her food for her to see before giving it to her?


----------



## blackgavotte (Sep 28, 2006)

*crying?*

What exactly is she doing- is she whining softly, or is she yelping as in real pain? You say sometimes.. how often and can you correlate it with any special type of food,? Does she seem active and healthy? Any vomitting or diarrhea? Is she in good weight and energy? If its a yelp, or if she has any other symptoms, I'd be getting a vet to check her out. How old is she? Have you checked her teeth and gums?


----------



## petercast (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi-Thanks LoveLilly and Blackgavotte for replying. Our 2 year old dog is active and healthy. I would say that she's softly whining rather than yelping in pain and that it's happening just about everyday for the last week or so, we've changed nothing in her diet in that time. She vomited earlier this week, but she has a habit of eating anything and everything, so unfortunately it's not that unusual for her. Should we be looking for something specific in her teeth and gums? I will try showing her the food before giving it to her to see if she whines. Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## blackgavotte (Sep 28, 2006)

*guessing*

Okay, thanks for more clarification. If its a soft whine, a few things come to mind for me. If her tummy is too full, she may whine because she feels uncomfortable or possibly feels like she may vomit and she's unhappy with that feeling. If you're feeding a really large meal all at one time, try splitting it up into two meals. I'm glad she seems active and healthy, there probably isn't much wrong. 

Often mother dogs, when they are going to regurgitate food for their puppies will give a soft whine almost to call them I guess, or just because they know they have to barf and the whine often comes first. My suspicion is that she has too full a tummy which is why she gives that little whine of discomfort or potential upchucking. If it really concerns you or if you see changes in this behaviour, I would get the vet to check her out.


----------



## blackgavotte (Sep 28, 2006)

*teeth and gums*

OOps, forgot to address that. Yes, do check for any signs of redness or discharge in the mouth, if she has a chipped tooth or an injury to the mouth, or an abscess starting, that will hurt her as she is eating and could also account for the whine. Any foul odour also is a warning, you may not be able to see an abscess yourself, so again the vet is the one to help out.


----------

